# The Movie The Happening



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

So I went tonight with my dad to see the movie The Happening. Not only were we 2 of the 3 people in the movie watching it but the showing before us NOONE. Not a single person. The preveiws for this movie looked soo amazing............I wont ruin it for anyone who is willing to waste the money and time to go see it but I will tell you this.......

WORST MOVIE I HAVE EVER EVER SEEN. Rotten Tomatoes gave it a 4.1 out of 10. Honistly it should have been down by the 2's. 

Anyone else waste an hour and a half of their lives?


----------



## longfellow (Jun 11, 2008)

I feel the same way about the happening as you do. The first two movies he did were very good , the sixth sense and the one with mel gibson were very good. I think he is relying on the hitchcock effect too much , building suspense, but feel the ending was very anti climatic and impausavble. 
I wante d to get my money back lol but thought hey why don't I just see iron man. which i did without buying new ticket. Iron man w turned out to be pretty good.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I actually went to go see it today because I was in the mood for a movie and this movie was playing the soonest when I got to the theatre.

I knew Mark Wahlberg was in it, which made me figure it was going to be a decent movie at the least. What I did not know until it was too late was that M. Night Shyamalan directed it (which if I had known, I would have run far away). I agree that it is one of the worst movies ever made, but Wes Craven's "They" still maintains its position as #1 on that list.

Is it only an hour and a half? It seems alot longer when you have to actually sit through it.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hmmm - I think _"Rented Lips"_ may be the worst flick ever made. Maybe this calls for a new thread - Worst Movies of All Times.

scb


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

I'll see your Rented Lips and raise you Myra Breckinridge.

--Al


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hmmm ... two movies with an "all star cast" and both stinkers in their own way. Honestly couldn't say which was worse ....

scb


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I know thats what I thought Ras! Mark Wahlberg is an amazing actor (The Departed) but as an actor you do what your told by the director (who really failed this time around.) They said it was his first R rated movie.......maybe he should stick to PG13.....


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

hourendous.

The wife and I watched it and I was waiting and wiating and waiting for somethng to happen.
nothign ever happened. 

and then the end.

Im so glad i didnt pay for it. other wise i would have been annoyed more then i am but i lost what seemed like 10 hours of my life.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Yeah well I did pay for it unfortunately......What was the deal with the whole hot dog thing when the agriculture guy and his wife were packing up and then he was talking in a calm voice to the plants? And asking do you like hot dogs? Do you? With mustard cant eat them with out mustard which sure yeah its a given but not the movie to put it in........

And the weird old woman that was so predicatable on what she was going to say.....

Didnt know wether to laugh cry or be pissed off.......:crazy:

OH and p.s for anyone who hasnt seen the movie....if you havent figured it out by now and your reading my post we're ruining the movie for you. :talk:


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

I think the hot dog thing was supposed to be funny.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Shel,

hmm...good point. I guess Rented Lips didn't leave me with that same sense of copper tasting horror that M.B. did. Still, while I bailed on M. Night after Signs (honestly, Unbreakable I liked, but the 6th Sense was overly sincere pap that for anyone with a basic grounding in the genre was anything but a surprise) the title of worst film has to be awarded to something far below The Happening. Worst film does might need its own thread, if for no other reason than to hear each others war stories of the cinematic crap we've slogged through. If you don't bet me to it I'll jump on it tomorrow.

--Al


----------



## cassie (May 16, 2011)

There was little disappointment for the end but I it looks bit odd to put this movie in R rated movie. Some other great movies were also suppose to present the same theme but they don't even look same. 6th Sense was the best drama movie till now and still some other movies are also about to release very soon. My best experience about movies online were with Source Code and Marvel Thor movie.


----------

